# Axe Bow



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
In simple terms how does an Axe bow work?

It looks like a straight bow to me.

I get the idea of the X bow and the new elongated triangular shaped ships.

Regards


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

My understanding is that the vertical stem, fine entry and lack of flare means that the vessel slices through head seas instead of the pitching motion of conventional bows. 
Damen claim that it allows vessels to maintain higher speeds in a seaway.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi langb,
So like a wave piercing bow but not as long as some ships have them.

Thank you for the information.

Regards


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

The unique and environmentally-friendly X-BOW® hull line design offers significantly higher transit speed in adverse weather conditions, as well as enhanced fuel economics. The bow shape ensures soft entry into waves, thus reducing speed loss, pitch and heave accelerations, as well as eliminating slamming and vibration problems associated with conventional bow flare.

X-BOW® advantages:

- Higher transit speed in calm water due to low angles of entry and increased waterline length
- No bow flare, eliminating bow impact and slamming in foreship
- Lower pitch and heave accelerations due to foreship volume distribution and slender hull water line
- Reduced noice and vibration levels in foreship due to soft entry into waves
- Less spray
- Negligible occurrences of green water on bridge deck
- Working deck and deck equipment better protected due to hull extended to full beam in
accommodation area
- Higher transit speed in head and following sea, giving reduced power consumption and/or
higher fuel efficiency in waves and still water


----------

